# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Cycleon, fina kit?

## RON

Cycle, 
Hey bro can you help me out with a questions. Is a fina kit legal? I mean it doesn't have fina in it so it could be for anything. I don't think the magic solution is anything illegal.

----------


## CYCLEON

Fina is legal in the US to purchase, posess and to convert into an injectable for your cattle. It is illegal, however, the moment you inject it into a human. there are several places to purchase conversion kits with "animal's" being by foar the best IMO and also teh origionator of them.

For fina itself - a good place is http://shop.store.yahoo.com/websa/finprod.html - they dont ask stupid questions and price is reasonable.

component T-H is good also (same thing but 2x the trenbolone )

----------


## MATTSOFL

CYCLEON, I went to the site, they don't sell the converstion kit, just the pellets, right? Can I buy just the converstion kit somewhere? Are there any on-line sites to buy the kit?

----------


## CYCLEON

best kit around is teh origional - PM

----------


## zeeb93

where can I find those kits

----------


## CYCLEON

do a search on the board for "cult of fina" go check out that site

----------


## CYCLEON

another fine one and a very good instruction set is at www.finakit.com

----------


## Frank Castle

Question about the transdermal application of fina. How much do you use in this application and how often? And what is the 50/50 water-DMSO mix? As in, what is DMSO? Are there any actions to take to help reduce the toxicity of the kidneys? Thanks for your help in advance. :Don't know:

----------


## RON

http://pub24.ezboard.com/bfinaplix

Check out this board for all your fina info

----------


## MeBoach

> _Originally posted by Frank Castle_ 
> *Question about the transdermal application of fina. How much do you use in this application and how often? And what is the 50/50 water-DMSO mix? As in, what is DMSO? Are there any actions to take to help reduce the toxicity of the kidneys? Thanks for your help in advance.*


Dude, please o please o please...DO NOT TAKE FINA TRANSDERMALLY.

I hate to burst your bubble, but I've walked that path before. Allow me to give you several reasons:

1. *The bioavailabillity of transdermally applied Fina sucks.* You need more pellets which costs more money and DMSO doesn't allow ALL the Fina to be absorbed. 

2. *You will smell bad.* DMSO reeks of garlic and even small amounts used will cause your skin to smell of garlic also. You won't even notice it! I didn't notice until my co-workers started to complain. 

3. *DMSO is messy and causes burns* The application of the Fina/DMSO mixture is a pain in the ass and even small amounts burn the flesh. You'll notice your skin is a weird wrinkly texture. 

Injection is just the best way but if you still don't heed my advice, opt for Phlojel. It works better than DMSO and doesn't smell. If you still insist on using DMSO or you already bought it, use the microwave to melt the fina with the DMSO. It'll turn a dark yellow color but the pills will mix nicely and make life for you easier. Be sure to add a tiny bit of water too. Don't stick Phlojel in the microwave!!! It explodes!

Any more questions, hit me!

----------


## CYCLEON

I still advocate injecting it but for transdermal, use PLO gel not DMSO

----------


## Frank Castle

Where can i get this gel?

----------


## Shredder

Best finakits hands down is http://www.finakit.8k.com/. Awesome service and pain free injection. Ive tried the others and this one is the best!

----------


## heavensdoor

> Fina is legal in the US to purchase, posess and to convert into an injectable for your cattle. It is illegal, however, the moment you inject it into a human. there are several places to purchase conversion kits with "animal's" being by foar the best IMO and also teh origionator of them.
> 
> For fina itself - a good place is http://shop.store.yahoo.com/websa/finprod.html - they dont ask stupid questions and price is reasonable.
> 
> component T-H is good also (same thing but 2x the trenbolone)


hey what about the revalor they sale i been reading how it eats out the animals stomack and the stomack acid gets into the blood stream and infects the liver and the liver abscesses and it works by uping the estrogin did anyone else read that ,  :What?:

----------


## RON

First the injection gun (revalor) is not for humans. You would die if you tried to use it. It implants the cart under the skin behind the ear of a cow.

Now about stomach acid. I'm not sure cause I didn't see it on the site but I think there telling you about ingesting the area around the implant of the cows. If not send me a direct link but this is what I thought they were talking about.

----------


## dee3

in order to make a 4 g kit how many fina h pellets are needed?

----------


## BDTR

2 carts.

----------

